
Don't Say Velcro - RandomBacon
https://www.velcro.com/legal-and-privacy/dontsayvelcro/
======
ziddoap
> _We repeat, do not ever say “velcro shoes” (or “velcro wallet” or “velcro
> gloves”). Ever._

This whole thing is... I can't help but laugh. It almost seems like the
company is really insecure. Do they really think that their brand is going to
be harmed if some kid is excited about their "Veclro shoes"? I somehow doubt
it, but obviously I could be wrong.

I wonder where Velcro would be, if not for the free marketing of being a
household name.

~~~
gvb
They are working hard to avoid loosing the trademark protection of Velcro(R)
through "genericization".

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Generic_trademark#Avoiding_gen...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Generic_trademark#Avoiding_genericization)

~~~
ziddoap
Huh, that's really interesting. Is that listed anywhere on the site? I don't
know why they didn't just state that front and center, rather than what they
have.

And even so, they could do it in a lot friendlier of a way than what I had
quoted.

Is there any reason Kleenex, Coke, etc. have not faced this? Kleenex seems
much more generalized than Velcro. Or have they? Has any company actually lost
their trademark due to generalization?

------
clintonb
This seems like a marketing stunt. After watching the first 2 seconds of the
video, I can confirm this is a marketing stunt.

